# Goose egg size knot on my goat's neck



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just went out to feed in the rain and noticed my lamancha/nubian doe has a goose egg sized knot on the right side of her neck. At first I thought it was a swelling under her chin but it is round and hard, doesn't feell like fluid, feels like I can kinda move it a little. I know a pic would help but its raining out and I don't have lights in their shelter so I don't think it would turn out good enough. Does this sound like anything anyone else has seen? I didn't notice it yesterday but maybe it was there but a lot smaller? She is one of my escape artist so she has been out off and on a little this week but so far, I think I got them in good now. She is also expecting and I would think should kid soon. she has had an udder for a while now. Any ideas?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Has she had any vaccinations in that area? Is this in her throat area on the right side of where her esophogus is? Could be an enlarged thyroid that can be caused by an iodine deficiency.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

No, no vaccinations. Yes this is on the right of her esophagus but not directly under her head, maybe an inch or 2 below it. My first thought was bottle jaw but it is not near her jaw and a little below her head. It is hard and I can cup it with my hand just like holding and egg. They have minerals and dairy goat specific feed, alphalpha pellets and grass hay along with her little escapes out to browse this past week. They do have a little grass growing in their pen also. She doesn't act off or even like it bothers her. Not sensitive or anything.Feels like when I had a hold of it I could move it around a little.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Has it come on suddenly?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I didn't notice it yesterday and it jumpedright out at today. Plus she is the only doe left to kid so I have been watching her closed than the others but admittedly looking more at the other end :roll:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you shave her neck where this lump is & examine it closely you might find an entry wound where a nail or stick or even bee sting or whatnot penetrated, then draw out any puss & send it to a lab to be sure.
Wear rubber gloves eye protection & dont let any exudate on the ground.
I dont know about CL lumps but this sounds pretty big for that??


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't think CL came on that fast. It is gradual and usually closer to the size of a quarter I thought. 

How far along is she is her pregnancy?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think way to big for cl, were talkin about a 2 inch diameter, about 1/2-1 inch below jaw on the right. Hard, tried to squeeze it and it doesn't really give. Reminds me of like a gouter thing on a human neck? Like a ball under the skin. Doesn't bother her even when I touch and try to squeeze it. Based on what you all have said, I am thinking either sting/wound/whatever puncture or iodine. She has had a bag for a while, but not tight yet. I would think she would be due by the end of this month for sure. So what would I give for iodine and is it safe for her now? Is this something I should be giving like copper, on a regular basis or am I not giving her something she should be getting. She gets dairy goat sweet(Dumor) minerals(orange bag at TSC don't remember brand but for goats) alphapha pellets, hay, baking soda( and she is eating it when I put it in because they have been getting out and I have been watching them for overeating, etc. And whatever grass/weeds she has been helping herself too when she escaped. All have been contained now for 24 hurs so I hope I have fixed that problem at least.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Iodine deficiency can be corrected, I personally would not tap or attempt to squeeze that lump...try feeding her sea kelp or you can even paint the skin side of her tail with a 7% iodine, she'll absorb the iodine and you may see a decrease in the lump within 2 weeks, however if it grows bigger you may need to have a vet see her as it could be something entirely beyond what you can do to correct it.


----------

